# Yardage Books



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Back in Texas when I was paying before, most of the courses had yardage books available. They were fairly cheap and I came to rely on them to help me around the course. I've noticed since I've started playing again in November that no one uses yardage books anymore, the courses don't even have them available. I guess the golf GPS has taken that slot away for the amateur/weekend warrior in the past 5 or 6 years and courses have cut the cost since no one is using them. Well, part of the fun for me is figuring out where I'm at on the course and picking the right club, a GPS that tells you what distance to carry and what club to hit isn't my cup of tea. Do any of you still use a yardage book?

The only courses yardage books seem to be published for now are the courses that host pro tournies, and, well since I don't have the chance to play a lot of those sort of courses I decided to do something about it. I'm making my own yardage books using a graphics program and Google Earth. Here's the first course I started working on. It's Bermuda Run in Jefferson South Carolina.

This is my yardage book page for the first hole. Squares indicate distance from the respective tee (white or red), green circle indicate distance to the center of the green. Tell me what you think of my idea.


----------

